# Basic Pistol Course in Northern VA?



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello All,

Any recommendations for a basic pistol course in the northern VA area? I'm a newb so want to make sure I get some good instruction from the start. Here are the ones I am aware of:

1. NRA Headquarters
2. Perroni Tactical - seems like it teaches more than the NRA basic pistol course
3. Gilber's Small Arms - they are booked until May

Any others that you have experience with and can recommend? Thanks.

Victor


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife took the one at NRA and was very pleased with it. I took one at the late, lamented Shooters Paradise and it was OK. I'd start with the basic and then work on the tactical course. NRA has a good course. You might look up Bruce Jackson, who gives the Utah CCW course around here. VCDL or NRA might know what he has scheduled.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.blueridgearsenal.com/
Blue Ridge Arsenal
14725-K Flint Lee Road,
Chantilly, Virginia 20151

4 hour with about 90 minutes of unlimited shooting

Directions from the Beltway via Dulles Tollroad 
Dulles Tollroad (VA-267 West) towards Dulles Airport � go approximately 12 � miles 
Take Exit #9A, VA-28, South towards Manassas/Centreville � go approximately 5 miles 
Take ramp onto US-50 West towards Winchester 
Turn left at the 1st light onto Lee Road 
Turn right onto Flint Lee Road 
Proceed approximately .2 miles, Blue Ridge Arsenal will be on the left. 
Directions from I-66 
Take Exit #53B-A onto VA-28, North, towards Dulles Airport/Sterling 
Take a left onto Willard Road (this is the light after Westfields) 
Take your first right onto Lee Road 
Take a left onto Flint Lee Road 
Proceed approximately .2 miles, Blue Ridge Arsenal will be on the left.


----------



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.
Will check out both.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I am checking out Gilberts soon. I have heard good things


----------



## whodat90 (Jan 5, 2009)

Silver Eagle Group offers a bunch of courses, including basic and intermediate pistol. www.silvereagle-group.com


----------

